# Basic reliable OTA tuner - DVR support not needed



## dlee1964 (Sep 6, 2015)

Looking for a good quality OTA tuner for the sole purpose of watching local OTA broadcast in my basement during severe weather events. I already have antenna and coax to the basement but when I upgraded my equipment with Dtv I lost support for OTA. Don't need DVR or even DVR support. Just coax in and HDMI out. Thanks for the help.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Just guessing what you might need. I would suggest a battery powered TV with an ATSC tuner built in.
You can find many used ATSC tuners from the digital conversion but they didn't have HDMI outputs.
Do a google search for ATSC tuner and HDMI see if anything suits your needs.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/iVIEW-31...back-and-Universal-Remote/51104045#about-item


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

dlee1964 said:


> Looking for a good quality OTA tuner for the sole purpose of watching local OTA broadcast in my basement during severe weather events. I already have antenna and coax to the basement but when I upgraded my equipment with Dtv I lost support for OTA. Don't need DVR or even DVR support. Just coax in and HDMI out. Thanks for the help.


Since you want HDMI out, I assume you have an HD TV.
If yes, just screw the coax to the TV and let it scan the channels and you are all set.


----------



## dlee1964 (Sep 6, 2015)

jimmie57 said:


> Since you want HDMI out, I assume you have an HD TV.
> If yes, just screw the coax to the TV and let it scan the channels and you are all set.





dlee1964 said:


> Looking for a good quality OTA tuner for the sole purpose of watching local OTA broadcast in my basement during severe weather events. I already have antenna and coax to the basement but when I upgraded my equipment with Dtv I lost support for OTA. Don't need DVR or even DVR support. Just coax in and HDMI out. Thanks for the help.


Sorry guys - I clearly left out some detail. Basement = existing HT with projector which has no tuner. Not looking for power out solution. Just need the OTA in the event of heavy rain and loss of Dtv signal.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

dlee1964 said:


> Sorry guys - I clearly left out some detail. Basement = existing HT with projector which has no tuner. Not looking for power out solution. Just need the OTA in the event of heavy rain and loss of Dtv signal.


You might have to use a 2 box solution. All of what I found converts Digital to Analog signals and that is not what you need.
I have a Channel Master DVR that connects with Coax in and outputs in HDMI.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

The link provided by Jim148 is to the iVIEW 3100STB digital tuner that says it includes:

Video Resolution: 1080p, 1080u, 720p, 576p
Built in HDMI output


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

makaiguy said:


> The link provided by Jim148 is to the iVIEW 3100STB digital tuner that says it includes:
> 
> Video Resolution: 1080p, 1080u, 720p, 576p
> Built in HDMI output


It does for sure. For some reason I thought it was a different box.
Good catch.


----------



## RetFireReg (Jul 15, 2017)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ematic-A...D-Display-and-Recording-Capabilities/28505040

Video Resolution: 1080p, 1080u, 720p, 576p
Built in HDMI output

$30. bucks, is clear and works great. If you need to, just use a splitter on the antenna line. I have mine split to 3 outs: 2 dvd recorders and the tv.


----------



## 4me2c (Jul 15, 2012)

RetFireReg said:


> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ematic-A...D-Display-and-Recording-Capabilities/28505040
> 
> Video Resolution: 1080p, 1080u, 720p, 576p
> Built in HDMI output
> ...


They also have a Refurbished Unit for $20...!
I know it has been awhile since the last post but I also was looking for a STB to connect for OTA. I am currently using a Viewsat 9000HD and pulling in 65 Local Channels down here...! I'm gonna go to Wally World and get the Ematic-AT103B Refurbished for a back up unit.
Happy New Year...!

If this post is Out-Of-Line then just Delete it, Thanks...!


----------

